# Wet cured Tasso ?????



## shoneyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

*I'm looking for a wet cured Tasso recipe. Has anyone ever tried this? Does anyone have a recipe for wet curing Tasso? Or would anyone have any ideals on what else I need to add to it???  I haven’t been able to find one, so I started working on my own. The basis I was using was Pops wet cure bacon recipe….*

*Some of the ingredients I’m planning on using are:  *

*    5 lbs of Boston Butt cut into 2” thick pieces. *
*Black pepper *
*Garlic powder*
*Onion powder*
*Cayenne pepper *
*Sugar (but less than what Pops recipe recommends for bacon)*
*Cure # 1*
*I’m unsure of the amounts of each I should use, especially since I want to do this as a wet cure….Any thoughts on this will be appreciated…….. Thanks ShoneyBoy…*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 27, 2011)

Try making up this rub...Put half in with Pops Brine then Rub the other half on the well dried pork before smoking...JJ

Tasso Rub

4T Black Pepper

4T White Pepper

4T Paprika

4T Gran Garlic

4T Gran Onion

4T Mustard Pwd.

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Cayenne Pepper


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Chef JJ, is this for 5lbs of meat ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, Should he plenty for 5 pounds, unless you go supper heavy. You can always make more. BTW if you add 4T Kosher salt to that Recipe it makes a Killer Blackening Spice, Add 1Cup Raw Sugar along with the salt and you got a great Pork and Poultry Rub. I left the Salt and Sugar out because it's in Pop's Brine already...Have fun playing...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 28, 2011)

JJ is there anything you don't have a recipe for?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL...Not much Al! And if I don't have a recipe my Cheffie Daughter Casey has access to several Thousand Recipes through the CIA Data Base...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks JJ for the recipe and I have been wanting to make some Tasso also.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 28, 2011)

Never seen wet cured tasso...

Here's some I did a week a go..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/114899/tasso-with-t-view-now-with-the-final-pics

  Good luck!!!

  Craig


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Chef JJ, I'm waiting on my BB to thaw as we speak
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....I have to make the wife some sausage... between cooking it and her giving it away for Christmas presents we are out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....Now that we need some, she refuses to pay 4.50lbs for something that is lifeless and has no real flavor...... Sometimes I think she just wants to see me work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!! Ha! Ha! I complain when she says she wants me to make some, but what she doesn’t know is that it is something that I LOVE TO MAKE SAUSAGE
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!! ...Ha! Ha! So, by complaining I get her to help if I need any and she will help clean up what little mess we make...with no complaints......Yea, I know it’s wrong, but I have to do what I have to do sometimes,  It keeps her on her toes
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....LOL


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 28, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep, Should he plenty for 5 pounds, unless you go supper heavy. You can always make more. BTW if you add 4T Kosher salt to that Recipe it makes a Killer Blackening Spice, Add 1Cup Raw Sugar along with the salt and you got a great Pork and Poultry Rub. I left the Salt and Sugar out because it's in Pop's Brine already...Have fun playing...JJ




Just to clarify, I follow Pops cure, in addition I add your rub ingredients to it correct? Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 3, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> Just to clarify, I follow Pops cure, in addition I add your rub ingredients to it correct? Thanks


Yes...Pops Brine gives the Ham Cure and My Rub gives the Tasso Kick!...I'm sorry it took 5 days to get back to you, next time shoot me a PM if I'm slow to respond...JJ


----------

